# Webtop hack app: Nebtop (No dock required)



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone try this app? If you got it working please list the ROM and version you guys are on.

I have an HDMI cord and would love to know if this works with Droid Th3ory's AXIOM rom.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nothize.nebtop

Video:


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Isnt this the exact same thing without having to pay over $4 for a chinese app that may not work?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281620

I havnt tried either, but many people were successful using the method on xda


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

dirtyfingers said:


> Isnt this the exact same thing without having to pay over $4 for a chinese app that may not work?
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1281620
> 
> I havnt tried either, but many people were successful using the method on xda


Lol... that seems a lot more logical. Thanks for the link. Hope this works with Android 4.0 ROMs


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

The XDA hack does work but to my knowledge HDMI does not work on any of the ICS builds nor does it work on the safe side of safestrap


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct, no ics roms have working hdmi out yet.


----------

